# NOS OEM Honda 2000 radio



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone still rocking their OEM Honda radios ? lol
Here's my very rare Honda 2000 radio. 
- Made in Japan. 
- Made by Alpine. 
- Made for 1990-1991 USA Honda models.
- Not available in Canada as Canada got the Honda 3000 radio.
- It has an DIN input in the back for a CD player or Equalizer.

Part number 08a01-101-230


----------

